
Machine-Learning Algorithm Mines Rap Lyrics, Then Writes Its Own - ceocoder
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/537716/machine-learning-algorithm-mines-rap-lyrics-then-writes-its-own/
======
ceocoder
Links to author's site and app

[https://mining4meaning.com/2016/08/05/droppin-science-on-
hat...](https://mining4meaning.com/2016/08/05/droppin-science-on-
haters/#more-603)

[http://deepbeat.org/](http://deepbeat.org/)

------
SubiculumCode
humans mime my deep algorithms but my magnetism they fail to achieve as I play
with some killer rhyme densi-tay.

by your AI rap overlord

------
diryawish
bitin ass motherfucka

